# New WC



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of the pup! Piper was the youngest qualifier at our club's WC (she's not yet 11 months). She worked her little heart out-you'd never know to see her run that she's going to have elbow surgery in 10 days! It wasn't the nicest day for an outdoor event (rain/thunderstorms) but it did manage to mostly clear for most of the test. We had a pretty good test. Thirteen ran the WC-2 didn't get called back for the water (they wanted pheasants, not pigeons) and 2 didn't pass water (one was a 7 month old pup, not sure why the other one didn't find one of the birds but I think he was looking on the shore rather than in the water). 

No goldens passed the WCX. My Ruby and one other didn't pass land (I didn't see why the first dog failed, but when first shot was fired it echoed and Ruby looked away so she didnt' see the first bird down). The one golden that did pass the land broke on the honor, so it was just the three flatcoats that passed. I was happy with Ruby even though we failed as she was sooooo much more controlled than she has been previously. And she already has the title, we were just supporting the club by entering.

Hopefully the test was just the start to a long and successful field career for the pup (and maybe even Ruby, now that I feel more in control).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations! That's fantastic, and such a youngster! Great things are in her future!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like she's got talent--what a GReat Retriever!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, I'm jealous!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congradulations Piper and Sarah. Job well done!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo ! Congratulations


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Love the news! Congrats!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go Piper! That is AWESOME!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats to you & Piper!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep up the training and soon you'll get that X!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job! Glad to hear that Piper isn't letting her diagnosis get to her


----------

